# Hi-Point 00916 9MM?



## Mitchell20 (Sep 17, 2008)

Does anyone own or has anyone ever shot the Hi-Point 9MM model 00916?
How is it? How's the weight? Why is it soo darn cheap?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

It's so cheap because pot metal and shoddy engineering, along with the addage that "you get what you pay for" all go hand in hand.

Zhur


PS. It weighs about the same as a boat anchor, which it should be used for preferable to a gun.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, for a starter pistol High point does allow you to get your hands on a cheap starter pistol. Myself, I started with the .45apc from High Point because at the time I could not afford anything else. When I was going through the safety inspection with the county sheriffs department I had to laugh because the Deputy that was checking it out asked if I was just going to through it at the intruder if I ran out of ammunition. I have to admit that it is very bulky but I used that pistol for 2 years before buying my Glock 17.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi-Points are like that car you owned at age 16....

You'll never own a car like that again, but if it's what gets you to the mall and back........

I'd suggest to most people to spend an extra $150 for an XD, M&P, or Glock, and buy a gun you can/will own for a life-time. These you can get for $450-500 NEW, if you shop, and they will NOT give you any issues 99% of the time.

Jeff


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Hi-Points are like that car you owned at age 16....
> 
> You'll never own a car like that again, but if it's what gets you to the mall and back........
> I'd suggest to most people to spend an extra $150 for an XD, M&P, or Glock, and buy a gun you can/will own for a life-time. These you can get for $450-500 NEW, if you shop, and they will NOT give you any issues 99% of the time.
> ...


you cant say it any better that that...........


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> Hi-Points are like that car you owned at age 16....
> 
> You'll never own a car like that again, but if it's what gets you to the mall and back........
> 
> ...


LOL!!

Those things make good paperweights. I've not seen one yet that made a good gun though


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

true but if you don't have the extra cash get a taurus. imo it better for the price. it was my first gun and I still like it even tho I now have an xd along side of it.


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

I own a Hi-Point 9mm pistol I have not had a single problem with it after about 700 rounds through it and if I did it has a Lifetime no-questions asked warranty on it. It is a little bulky so I would not use it for a CCW but as a home defense weapon it would be fine


----------



## piedmont (Jul 14, 2008)

My buddy has one and it is junk.it has about 500 rds thru it and it jams every 2 shots and when i shot it i was in fear for my life.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

piedmont said:


> My buddy has one and it is junk.it has about 500 rds thru it and it jams every 2 shots and when i shot it i was in fear for my life.


and here I thought guns were supposed to make you feel safer.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

I started with the .45ACP and never had a problem with it. I put over a thousand rounds through it with only 1 jam, and that was because the mag wasnt fully seated in it. For a beginning pistol or for home defense it would be good for someone on a budget, but like *jwhisler* said its a bit too heavy for anything else.



> My buddy has one and it is junk.it has about 500 rds thru it and it jams every 2 shots and when i shot it i was in fear for my life.


The High point has a lifetime warranty, if its jamming and not doing what its supposed to I would tell the friend to use the warranty, get it serviced.


----------



## Mitchell20 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses everyone...sounds like it would be worth it to just spend a little more and get something more reliable, lighter and nicer looking.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mitchell20 said:


> Thanks for all the responses everyone...sounds like it would be worth it to just spend a little more and get something more reliable, lighter and nicer looking.


You got it. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## pwd (Sep 10, 2008)

they are not too easy on the eyes, in my opinion.


----------



## Mitchell20 (Sep 17, 2008)

pwd said:


> they are not too easy on the eyes, in my opinion.


Agreed. Do you agree that if you want something just for protection at home that it would be just fine?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mitchell20 said:


> Agreed. Do you agree that if you want something just for protection at home that it would be just fine?


Do you agree that if you want it for protection of yourself and your family, that you wouldn't want to "settle" for something that has a bad track record/reputation? Just spend the extra few bucks and purchase a weapon that has a good reputation and track record...your life may depend on it...

-Jeff-


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow... I like this Beefy Beefo guy!!! hehehehe

Buy a little more gun, get a little more reliability. Like I said at the beginning of this thread, you get what you pay for. If you are willing to accept cheap engineering and cheap manufacturing to defend you and yours... then by all means... buy a Hi-Point. Regardless of their "lifetime" warranty, do you think for one second that their warranty counts when the gun fails when you need it? Warranties are great, but they don't solve immediate problems like an intruder in your home.


"Oh wait a second Mr. Intruder, my gun failed due to manufacturing defects, can you wait a few weeks or months for it to be repaired before you kill me and rape my wife? I'd sure appreciate it."


Sure, that's an extreme example, but the point that many are trying to make is, that a few extra hundred is worth the reliability that comes with a different manufacturer. Glocks are but a mere three weeks salary away from what you can buy a Hi-Point for. You were relatively defenseless before, what is a few more weeks for a quality firearm?

Zhur


----------



## arkansasbowman (Apr 16, 2008)

*Not so bad*

I will respectfully dis agree with the a little more money. To be exact, you lucky to find a Glock or XD used for $450.00. You can buy a brand new HI Point 9mm for $129.00, not that I am a math wiz but that is -$321.00 difference.

There is no doubt that the HI Point are not pretty to look at, they are a bit heavy(not a bad thing for acuracy) but you know what they shoot very very nicely. They have a lifetime warranty and made in the USA. No doubt if the difference of $321.00 doesn't bother you anyone would choose an XD or Glock over the HP. However most of us it does matter and the HP will handle the job(what ever it is) very nicely.

Again this is my opinion. Go shoot one and find out for yourself.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I have indeed seen my fair share of failed Hi Points. I help out at the range here in town, keeping an eye on new shooters and such. Teaching some classes with the rangemasters and such. I've seen people come in and shoot all kinds of pistols and by and large, the Hi Points are the biggest "fail boxes" I've ever seen. I've seen one come completely apart after firing, I've seen one lock back and stick there unable to fire again. I've seen one that had the clunky trigger fall out... FALL OUT of the gun when it was set on the table. When I asked the guy about it, he said "Oh, dont' worry, it happens all the time". I promptly told him is equipment was not in working order and he needs to either shoot something else or pack it up. I've seen a guy put a round in the wall after dropping the slide with his finger nowhere near the trigger. I've seen one drop the magazine after the first round was fired.

Surprizingly, I've never seen a Glock do any of those things, nor a Springfield. In fact, the only other gun I've seen do any of those things was a guys Jennings .22, also a low end pistol.


I completely understand that sometimes people are on a budget, I've had many a years where my wife and I have scraped by on Spam and Vienna Sausages and tuna fish sandwiches. What I don't understand is, the overwhelming desire for people to own their first gun "right now", when they could simply save up for another month or two, maybe even three, and buy themselves a pistol that won't have the slide fly off the front end after firing it.

I guess the other part that I'm having a hard time understanding is, the "lifetime warranty" kudos that it's getting. It simply isn't a reason to buy a gun. Their willingness to repair a bad product isn't a substitution for quality assurance. In fact, it's a blatant admission of their lack of quality assurance. "Oh, we'll just fix it when it breaks, no questions asked" 

If you are buying a gun to take to the range (and quite possibly endanger others while doing so) fine, but for a defensive firearm, I'd rather have a 6 dollar 1" wooden dowel from Wal-Mart to swing at a bad guy than a Hi Point. I've personally seen them come apart, fail, fire, misfire, and generally be a safety hazard too many times to count. (to be fair, I've seen plenty of other unsafe crap with all types of guns at the range, but that was user related)

I won't be shooting one, ever! This isn't because I'm some gun store, arm chair commando who has twenty five 1911's and bash on anything that doesn't have 1911 in the name, I have several different guns and I shoot them better than most. It's because I feel they are unsafe, based on what I've seen happen before my own eyes, I've been down on my hands and knees helping a guy pick up the pieces of his, as he described it to his friend on the way in, "awesome gat". I know of no law enforcement agency that uses them as a duty weapon, that says a lot in my mind.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, myself included. If I've had but one impact on anyone on this forum, the recommendation to avoid Hi Point like a cold sore, would be all I'd need to feel that I'd contributed something good to the world.


Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^ Well put, _Zhur_.

Also, used XD's can be had for in the $350-$375 range if you look. Hell, my new ones were $399 plus fees. That sure isn't enough of a gap in price to make me risk my life trying to protect it with a Hi-Point.

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> I've seen one that had the clunky trigger fall out... FALL OUT of the gun when it was set on the table. When I asked the guy about it, he said "Oh, dont' worry, it happens all the time".
> 
> Zhur


Haahahahahaaaa!!!!!!
Hey..No big deal.."Hold on Mr BG..I just have to stick this back in and you are in BIG TROUBLE!"


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I guess it got rid of the need for a trigger lock. hehe

Zhur


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

out of the few thousand rounds I put through my old High Point I never had any issues with it. It was my first pistol because I did not have the cash for anything else and really wanted to start shooting. I used it for two years and just sold it recently. It is still firing without any complaints and has been real reliable. The weight actually countered the recoil to keep you on target most of the time. 

The funny story about this is when I took it in for the safety inspection at the county sheriff's office is that the deputy asked me if I run out of ammunition and the bad guy was still a threat, would I just knock him out with it?

Point being - If you cant afford anything else you can get something for home defense which is better than nothing, and if on a tight budget where it would take 6 months to a year to get something else a high point fits the bill to get at least some home defense.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Thallas said:


> Point being - If you cant afford anything else you can get something for home defense which is better than nothing, and if on a tight budget where it would take 6 months to a year to get something else a high point fits the bill to get at least some home defense.


I have been almost broke and without a home defense gun, many years ago. The solution for that is to buy a beat up old single shot shotgun and a box of buck shot. It's even cheaper than a Hi-Point, more reliable, and much more deadly at pistol range than a .45. - and it requires very little practice. You can buy an elastic shell holder to put on the stock, at Walmart for $7, and it becomes an 'almost' repeater, with some practice.

A Hi-Point, or any gun with a reputation for not working consistently, should not be what stands between you and a guy that beats down your door to get at your family.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Bisley said:


> A Hi-Point, or any gun with a reputation for not working consistently, should not be what stands between you and a guy that beats down your door to get at your family.


+1...:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I have been almost broke and without a home defense gun, many years ago. The solution for that is to buy a beat up old single shot shotgun and a box of buck shot. It's even cheaper than a Hi-Point, more reliable, and much more deadly at pistol range than a .45. - and it requires very little practice. You can buy an elastic shell holder to put on the stock, at Walmart for $7, and it becomes an 'almost' repeater, with some practice.
> 
> A Hi-Point, or any gun with a reputation for not working consistently, should not be what stands between you and a guy that beats down your door to get at your family.


Well put. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------

